# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  The Lafferty Mandolin Road Test

## MikeEdgerton

Dennis Vance at the Mandolin Store contacted me a few weeks ago and asked if I would be willing to take a look at The Lafferty A model that will be given away by the cafe and do a review of it. Let me preface this by saying that even though I enter every give away that the Cafe has I know I'm never going to be allowed to win it. It's the price we pay. 

As I have been in the market for a new backup mandolin and have been lusting after several A style mandolins I jumped at the chance. 

It arrived yesterday but as the weather has been cold I waited until tonight to open it. It just so happens that I have a band rehearsal tonight so I plan on using it for a few numbers just to see how it does. My normal stage mandolin is a Gibson F5G that is well played in that I will never part with. We're that close.

Here are my first visual impressions of this mandolin right out of the box. This mandolin is close to flawless for those that get into that. My Gibson has rough spots that just weren't taken care of at the factory. For example, the finish on the sides of the fretboard extension are really rough. The Laffery has no "underfinished" spots that I have yet seen. The closest to a flaw I can see is one small spot on the side of the fretboard extension and a small almost unperceivable difference in the finish on the bottom of the heel where it joins the body. To be honest you have to move it around in bright light to see it. 

The variation on the flower pot headstock inlay looks a lot better in person than it does in the pictures on the website. All in all the inlay work looks flawless. I'm not real fond of the truss rod cover shape but with all the Gibson legal problems regarding the bell shape, I understand why this shape was chosen. The end cut on the fretboard is scalloped and very pleasant looking. The headstock is a well made snakehead shape, the neck looks to have a nice gentle V shape. There's real wood on the headstock overlay. 

The color on this particular mandolin reminds me of the Kentucky KM-250's from the late 80's without the gloss only classier. I always liked that look. 

The Grover tuners are standard Grovers and the Allen tailpiece shape lends itself to the classic design of the instrument. I don't know who makes the bridge but it has that delicate "Look at me, I'm a Loar" design that comes on the high end Gibson F5's but not on the lowly F5G. A quick look inside shows workmanship and finish that is on par with the workmanship on the outside. 

I am going to go and tune this thing up and get familiar with it before the band arrives. Pictures and more impressions to come. I hope it sounds as good as it looks.

----------


## Jim Murton

treat my baby nice please.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kip Carter

Can't wait to hear (read) the next installment!!
Kip...

----------


## Mando Tristan

Same here, looks and sounds good online. Bet it's way better in person. Hope I win it, but good luck to all who enter, you need it.

----------


## Adam Sweet

Who made it?

----------


## dcoventry

> Who made it?


A great thread on this issue is in progress. Read up!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

A few things. I want to put a strap and a set of J74 or J75's on this thing. I won't do either  :Cool: 

I'm going to post a bunch of pictures from a bunch of angles. Some might not be totally clear but they should give you an idea as to what the different parts look like. There's  lot of reflection from the flash and the overhead lights. Any light spots you see are simply reflections as is the color difference on the headstock inlay. For some reason some of it looks yellow. It doesn't look that way in real life.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

And some more....

----------


## MikeEdgerton

And the last of them for now... and yes, those are Klipsch Horns.

----------


## Jared Heddinger

Whoa! That looks even better than the stock photo shows. Definitely high quality looking. Although I have no idea what it sounds like, I’m sure it’ll make someone very happy.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

This is a very light instrument, it feels delicate in your hands. I take that to be a good thing. It doesn't have the clunky heavy weight that I associate with less expensive instruments. It's well made. The intonation is right on (I would expect it to be). It plays clean. For my taste the strings are too light but then again I'm not into dainty mandolin music, I'm kind of hard on mine. Even with the lighter strings that it has on it the mandolin is loud. I played it on a few songs at rehearsal tonight and it cut through the instruments, you could hear it even though I wasn't digging in like I normally do. Honestly, I'm afraid I'm going to scratch it so I'm treating it with kid gloves.

----------


## Kip Carter

Come to papa!!!! 
Kip...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Who made it?


I straight out asked Dennis who it was and he straight out told me he wasn't going to tell me  :Smile:

----------


## Kip Carter

I know who.. I KNOW WHO!!!!!.......




.... The Lafferty approved manufacturing facility!!!  See... told ya!
Kip...

----------


## 8ch(pl)

It's coming to Nova Scotia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Charlieshafer

Yay! for the Klipsch horns... I guess it's more exciting to me that someone still knows how good they are...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Yay! for the Klipsch horns... I guess it's more exciting to me that someone still knows how good they are...


Truly they are works of art.

----------


## Caleb

Great thread. Kind of reminds me of those
Jade threads from a few years back. It was
exciting then to see the story of a new line
of mandolins unfold as it happened. Wish
the Jade story had a happier ending. Here's
wishing Dennis much success with this 
line of instruments.  Also, really enjoyed the
photos and info, Mike.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I have to rebuild a system this evening that will require large periods of time watching a machine do what it does. I'm going to use that time to sit and play my entire repetoire on the Lafferty. It will give me some time to really get to know it.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Play the heck out of it so it opens up for me.

----------


## Ed Goist

Yes, Great thread! 
Mike, thanks for taking the time to post the photos and your learned observations.
How exciting that a Cafe member (or visitor) will win this!
Oh, and Mike, where does one enter to win the Klipschorns?  :Smile:

----------


## Kip Carter

Ed if you haven't already registered for it here is a link to the giveaway!

Though I must be fair the mandolin God's have spoken and she's mine, Mine, MINE I tell you...all mine!!!

Wait you wanted the drawing for the Klipschorns... my bad...

Kip....

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Oh, and Mike, where does one enter to win the Klipschorns?


Until one has experienced a picture being blown off a wall while the cannon shots in the 1812 Overture are playing they really can't truly appreciate the Klipsch horns....

We're gonna need somebody to donate a set of those to the cafe for a giveway, my son has already claimed mine and I'm not dead yet.  :Cool:

----------


## JeffD

Hey Mike, how is the neck on that thing. In your normal playing position is it pretty comfortable? And then in your most extreme reach is it supportive or at least out of the way?

----------


## Charlieshafer

Well, for those who haven't experienced great horn speakers, that's one do-it-yourself project that you can actually get away with. Score some Tannoy drivers, get some plywood and go at it; there are plenty of plans out there. I probably have 6 or so pairs of horns speakers I've built sitting in the basement, always looking for a better sound. Some of them I've simply sawn off short and turned them into stage monitors. They work great and look..er..unusual!

----------


## MandoPlayer

That mandolin won't have far to go to its new home because I only live about 70 miles away  :Smile:

----------


## mandolirius

> Yay! for the Klipsch horns... I guess it's more exciting to me that someone still knows how good they are...


The old ones were killer! Something happened later on and they became just a typical speaker, too heavy in the bass and treble but a set of vintage Klips are something else altogether. I still prefer the British style of loudspeaker but that's mostly because of the type of music I listen to.

Have you got an old Empire turntable to go with those?  :Grin:

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Mike I like my mandolins distressed, so you know what to do ; )

----------


## Mando Tristan

Can someone please explane how this went from the Lafferty mandolin to horn speakers?

----------


## Charlieshafer

> Can someone please explane how this went from the Lafferty mandolin to horn speakers?


Blame it on Mike.

----------


## JEStanek

Typical cafe thread creep for changing topics.  I think Shifting Sands of Time is in his repertoire.  That mandolin looks very good.  I'm looking forward to the road test review.

Jamie

I don't even enter Cafe give aways.  Good luck to the future owner!

----------


## Rick Lindstrom

> Who made it?


In my humble opinion, that mandolin was made in the C*llings factory. It reminds me of my MT big time.

The one detail I notice that may have been done to keep costs down is that the neck to body join is flat rather than rounded. Probably makes fitting it way easier.

Rick

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Distressed? I'm walking on pins and needles to make sure I don't distress it. As for the maker, it has more of a Weber sound than a Gibson (personal observation). AS for the turntable, I had to buy a decent BO a few years ago when my last table died from lack of use.

----------


## Markus

Thanks for the review Mike. I'm reading with great interest.

This thread is incomplete without someone asking for a sound clip ... so, do you have any?

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Blame it on Mike.


What!

The Mike

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Dennis has (had) sound clips of this mandolin on the The Mandolin Store website. I'll see if I can rig up something to record something, it's not something I usually do, as odd as that sounds.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I dug out a Zoom H2 that I bought several years ago, put on a shelf and never used.... I'll see if I can get it going and upload a sound file. Sometimes I'm amazed at what I have that I don't remember having.

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

Nice looking mando.. Let's see a video, that would be cool.

----------


## Mando Tristan

Agreed, it sounds good on the mandolin store website. Let's here you play it.

----------


## SkitownPicker

+1 for Collings....tailpiece...neck profile....if so great builder!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Sorry for the delay, real life got in my way. That and the fact that I wasn't smart enough to sit down and read the H2 manual and I had no software installed on my new PC to convert a WAV to an MP3. Here it is.

----------


## Mando Tristan

Sounds good Mike! Whoever wins the giveaway is going to be one lucky person.

----------


## Kip Carter

oooooooooooh yesssssssssss!!!

Thanks Mike... okay love the sound of that baby!  

Can't wait for it to arrive at my door!

Kip...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Yup, sadly I have to send this one home, otherwise I'd probably have to anger my wife by buying it.  :Cool:

----------


## Dave Weiss

Very nice! Thank you.

----------


## JeffD

Someone is going to be very very happy.

----------


## Barry Wilson

Thanks for all the pics. I'd like to think I am going to win it but facts are facts... I was born Friday the 13th hehe

still I can dream. very nice looking and love the sound

----------


## MikeEdgerton

You can't win it if you ain't in it.  :Smile: 

If you entered your chance is as good as anyone elses.

----------


## Markus

Thanks for the sound clip Mike. 

It's appreciated, and says something about the mandolin if it impressed you enough to work through the hassle ... this mandolin is worth hearing, in your opinion. No small compliment.

----------


## Paul Edwards

It really does sound as gorgeous as it looks... she's the kinda girl you take home to momma..  :Smile: 

She's gonna make someone very proud.. and happy.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The Lafferty is going back to Dennis today, best of luck to everyone that has entered the contest to win it. I think you'll really enjoy it.

----------


## Justus True Waldron

Nice road test, pictures and sound file.

Now, I know I am totally going to set off explosions by saying this... and I know this mando was meant to be understated. And affordable. And I can see even from the pictures the fit and finish is technically perfect on every level. It sounds good... I even bet it looks a lot better in person than it does in pictures. Still.... I just can't wrap my head around the looks! Solid matte brown with an unbound fretboard and headstock? It's just so..... brown! What can brown do for you? Apparently a lot, because everyone seems to be raving about it's looks. For me? Not so much... but to each his own! It just looks kind of uninspired and sterile to me. Of course, in the hands of a loving owner and some wear in the finish, I'm sure it'll transform into something special. I'm just having a hard time seeing it right now. I did enter the contest though, so in the slim chance I win I'll be happy to trade it to someone for some type of F to take camping when I don't want to risk the good 'un [=

----------


## bjshear

so why won't they say who made it? I mean is it a company like Weber that is just branding it for the Mandolin Store? That would be my guess, kinda like Epiphone and Gibson or something like that. 

Anyway, I think it's dumb they won't say who made it. But I will of course still be excited to open my email on the 15th and find out that it is coming home with me!  :Smile:

----------


## bjshear

> Nice road test, pictures and sound file.
> 
> Now, I know I am totally going to set off explosions by saying this... and I know this mando was meant to be understated. And affordable. And I can see even from the pictures the fit and finish is technically perfect on every level. It sounds good... I even bet it looks a lot better in person than it does in pictures. Still.... I just can't wrap my head around the looks! Solid matte brown with an unbound fretboard and headstock? It's just so..... brown! What can brown do for you? Apparently a lot, because everyone seems to be raving about it's looks. For me? Not so much... but to each his own! It just looks kind of uninspired and sterile to me. Of course, in the hands of a loving owner and some wear in the finish, I'm sure it'll transform into something special. I'm just having a hard time seeing it right now. I did enter the contest though, so in the slim chance I win I'll be happy to trade it to someone for some type of F to take camping when I don't want to risk the good 'un [=


The Mandolin Store likes brown. In fact my Weber Bridger finish is a custom Mandolin Store brown. You can see the picture in my avatar. For some reason the good folks at the Mandolin Store really like brown. I think the color on my Weber bridger is awesome though, but i do agree, this Lafferty does seem REALLY brown. But, i'd still take it!

----------


## Ed Goist

A representative from Weber has stated unequivocally that Weber is not involved with this project.

----------


## Kip Carter

[QUOTE=Justus True Waldron;1013591It's just so..... brown! What can brown do for you? [/QUOTE]

See I really like the earthy look.  Shiny is fine and often absolutely gorgeous.  But I'm not shiny and I'm kinda woodsy, so in a way the one they are giving away matches me.  Lets face it, I would make that mandolin look even better as its brown contrasts starkly with my white flowing beard.  Can you see it???
Kip...

----------


## bjshear

> A representative from Weber has stated unequivocally that Weber is not involved with this project.


thank you. i wonder who then....let's all guess until we drive them to reveal it to us.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I actually like the color, then again I liked the original finish on the A9 and F9 as well. Keep in mind they are trying to hit a price point here and doing it.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

They're built by a guy named Mike and within the year every mandolin The Mandolin Store sells will be dark brown. Because, well, they just think we should all be playing brown mandolins. It's all part of a master plan.  :Wink: ... :Smile:

----------


## bjshear

> I actually like the color, then again I liked the original finish on the A9 and F9 as well. Keep in mind they are trying to hit a price point here and doing it.


i agree, it reminds me of the good ol' sheraton brown. Also, it does hit ia price point. It's that in-between Eastman and Gibson it seems, but i could be wrong.

----------


## Justus True Waldron

Ah, now that I know the mandolin store likes brown it makes more sense... I do get the price point thing, too - that was exactly around where I was looking before I got my first real job and my mando came on the market in short succession... 

Also bjshear I actually really like your instrument's color! I'm not against brown in all cases [=

----------


## bjshear

> Ah, now that I know the mandolin store likes brown it makes more sense... I do get the price point thing, too - that was exactly around where I was looking before I got my first real job and my mando came on the market in short succession... 
> 
> Also bjshear I actually really like your instrument's color! I'm not against brown in all cases [=


thanks! i bought it used, and i called weber to ask about the specs, they told me the color was TMS Brown (the mandolin store). I thought that was funny.

----------


## The Mandolin Store

It's not that we're in love with brown, but after doing this for 10 years and selling thousands of mandolins, I have handle on what appeals to the majority of people - and it's brown tones.   I'd be building them purple if that's what the most demand was for.  :Laughing:

----------


## bjshear

> It's not that we're in love with brown, but after doing this for 10 years and selling thousands of mandolins, I have handle on what appeals to the majority of people - and it's brown tones.   I'd be building them purple if that's what the most demand was for.


the brown you guys chose for the Weber Bridger is just lovely though. Stick to your guns! Brown is good!

P.s. who makes the Lafferty mandolins? We all want to know!

----------


## mandobassman

I love the looks of these mandolins.  I also loved the original color of the Gibson A9 and F9.  I just don't see the need to make every mandolin out there some kind of sunburst.  The look is overdone.  I like it when someone comes out with something a little different.  That's one of the reasons why I have a Breedlove.

----------


## The Mandolin Store

I really don't think it's that important who makes them (though it's really not that hard to figure out if you really look hard). To me, the real question is the sound & build quality.  So far the feedback has been great in both areas.    In addition, there is more than one builder on this project.  I am also working on a high quality import wide nut F that I expect to see in the Spring with some luck................price...............not sure exactly but under $1500.   Lastly, I'm really enjoying all of the threads and speculation..............and what fun would it be to tell everyone and me not be able to get my jollies reading these threads :Laughing: 

PS - I like the TMS brown better too.  That TMS brown color is all from Brett at Weber.  The man is an artist when it comes to coloring mandolins!

----------


## bjshear

> I really don't think it's that important who makes them (though it's really not that hard to figure out if you really look hard). To me, the real question is the sound & build quality.  So far the feedback has been great in both areas.    In addition, there is more than one builder on this project.  I am also working on a high quality import wide nut F that I expect to see in the Spring with some luck................price...............not sure exactly but under $1500.   Lastly, I'm really enjoying all of the threads and speculation..............and what fun would it be to tell everyone and me not be able to get my jollies reading these threads
> 
> PS - I like the TMS brown better too.  That TMS brown color is all from Brett at Weber.  The man is an artist when it comes to coloring mandolins!


Dennis, from what i've seen and heard (sound clips) of the new lafferty mandolins, you deserve your fun! Mike's pictures in this thread really showed the beauty of it, even in it's simplicity.  But you know that us mandolin people, who get struck with MAS every few months, like all aspects of mandolins; wood selection, technique, picks, ect, including builders. I'll just have to enjoy the mystery and hope that I win this one so we can enjoy it first hand!

----------


## Kip Carter

Dennis,
 I love the color on the give away model... think it rocks    TMS brown is too shiny for me!
Kip...

----------


## The Mandolin Store

I'm having a ball working on The Lafferty mandolin project.  I do want to publicly thank Mike for taking the time to do the review with pictures and even sound clips.  It was most appreciated.  I really hope the winner needs a new mandolin and can really enjoy it!  Good luck to everyone.

----------


## Kip Carter

Dennis,
 I do I do I doooooooooo!
Kip...

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Nice road test, pictures and sound file.
> 
> Now, I know I am totally going to set off explosions by saying this... and I know this mando was meant to be understated. And affordable. And I can see even from the pictures the fit and finish is technically perfect on every level. It sounds good... I even bet it looks a lot better in person than it does in pictures. Still.... I just can't wrap my head around the looks! Solid matte brown with an unbound fretboard and headstock? It's just so..... brown! What can brown do for you? Apparently a lot, because everyone seems to be raving about it's looks. For me? Not so much... but to each his own! It just looks kind of uninspired and sterile to me. Of course, in the hands of a loving owner and some wear in the finish, I'm sure it'll transform into something special. I'm just having a hard time seeing it right now. I did enter the contest though, so in the slim chance I win I'll be happy to trade it to someone for some type of F to take camping when I don't want to risk the good 'un [=


You would hate my funky old 1924 Gibson A Jr. Would you even bother listening to it?

----------


## Ed Goist

Dennis, congratulations on this new venture, and on behalf of all of us in the Mandolin Cafe community, thanks to you and to The Mandolin Store for this fantastic and generous giveaway promotion.

----------


## Psyberbilly

> Dennis, congratulations on this new venture, and on behalf of all of us in the Mandolin Cafe community, thanks to you and to The Mandolin Store for this fantastic and generous giveaway promotion.


What Ed said , + 1

----------


## Mando Tristan

Same here

----------


## Paul Edwards



----------


## Dobe

Figured it out - Nevermind !

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Dennis says that the Lafferty has arrived back at the Mandolin Store and is ready for whomever wins it.

----------


## Kip Carter

Seems  a shame that you had to ship it all the way back to AZ when it's home is here in Alabama.  

Have they said when on the 15th they would be drawing... Morning... noon.. night?? Just want to be watching my email is all!
 :Smile: 
Kip...

----------


## Hillsdale Leroy

Fellas, everybody knows the new guy always wins this kind thing.  Oh wait, that's me.  Hotdog.

----------


## Mando Tristan

> Fellas, everybody knows the new guy always wins this kind thing.  Oh wait, that's me.  Hotdog.


I'm newer than you, so according to your logic I have a higher chance of winning  :Grin:  although really everyone who entered has like a 1 in 7100 chance. Still better than the lottery  :Laughing:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## McGruff

> I'm having a ball working on The Lafferty mandolin project.  I do want to publicly thank Mike for taking the time to do the review with pictures and even sound clips.  It was most appreciated.  I really hope the winner needs a new mandolin and can really enjoy it!  Good luck to everyone.


I can say one thing for myself . . . apart from this drawing I will NEVER own a mandolin as nice as this one. Even if money were not an issue, convincing the family to spend that kind of money on a hobby would never fly. In a nutshell . . . I NEED to win this . . .  :Smile: 

BTW I love the color . . . almost coffee-ish, combining my oldest hobby (coffee roasting) with my newest (plucking). Beautiful instrument.

----------


## mandobutter

To me everything about the hand carved american made Lafferty mandolins scream Summit mandolins as the builder.I could be wrong,but all one has to do is look at the builds as well as the sound and price point and to me it clearly says Summit mandolin build.

----------


## DataNick

> To me everything about the hand carved american made Lafferty mandolins scream Summit mandolins as the builder.I could be wrong,but all one has to do is look at the builds as well as the sound and price point and to me it clearly says Summit mandolin build.


Dennis has long since revealed who was involved in the project, ask him privately and I'm sure he'll tell you.

----------


## Kip Carter

Did they stop making them? I noted none in the give away this year.

Kip...

----------


## multidon

Worst kept "secret" in the mandolin universe.

They still make them I think. There is one on sale for Black Friday, 2499.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Zombie woof!

----------


## The Mandolin Store

Paul is till building the F mandolins for us.   It was only a secret in the very beginning to create more buzz about them.   I let the cat out of the bag after a few months.   I stopped doing A's as there was just too much competition at the price point.  That is certainly subject to change.  I did not do a Lafferty giveaway this year as we did not have enough product.  I did recently try a couple of models from a new builder but that information is still confidential and we are evaluating how to proceed with those.  Audie Ratliff also built a handful of Laffertys for us but he is so busy building his mandolins that it was hard to get consistent production numbers.

----------

DataNick, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Kip Carter

Dennis ... thanks for the history lesson... never knew the full story....  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Nashville

I can say one thing, Dennis sold me a Lafferty F model and it's a really fine mandolin. I have played on literally hundreds of mandolins of every make and model since buying the Lafferty and I have not found anything in a similar price point that is as good of an instrument. I didn't care who the builder was because I trusted what was described to me when I was looking for a USA luthier made mandolin in that sweet spot price range. I couldn't be happier.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## George Henry

I picked up a Lafferty La-2 oval hole in nearly new condition some time ago at a great price.  It's a wonderful mandolin.  A great player and a great woody sound which reminds of a great old Gibble A. It's so beautiful and tonally unique that I don't think I'll let her go.

----------

lflngpicker

----------

